# Damn. Lost my puffer



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, was out of town for a few days and when I came back my SW Q tank was cloudy and my puffer was dead on the bottom. As well as a bunch of crabs, a shrimp and the snails were all on there backs. Tank had a BUNCH of smaller life living in there as well, from the live rock. It was thriving incredibly, and now all gone









I used an empty power filter for aeration of the water and circulation, and it had stoped pumping water at some point, but was on???? Power heads were working, but the surface was like glass. Also, I think one of the plants in there released a bunch of crap in the water, as it disentegrated. I know there is a risk of that happening with that type of plant/macroalgae, but the signs can usually be caught well in advance. I guess I missed them, as well as my wife who was supposed to be caring for these guys while I was gone







Glad she caught the faultering power filter, I specifically asked her to check on every day (from prev exp). She just kept feeding the dead fish







Needless to say, I'm a little pissed!

Got the power filter running, and put some carbon in there for good measure. Working on water changes as well, and the snails seem to be rebounding, and maybe 3 of the 15 or so crabs have started moving again. The puffer, shrimp, and a few other things had obviously been dead for some time. I guess I'll be paying for a service to keep an eye on my fish next time, as my wife is apparently incompetent.

Oh, and two very expensive shrimp are missing in another tank. Likely eaten by an eel.....that she apparently never fed





















Yeah, and there's huge clumps of food stuck to all the power head pick ups in all my tanks. I guess she figured she'd just drop enough in there at once to last them a year or so. What a mess.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sorry to hear that. my girlfriend is the same way. luckly I never go away for more than 2 days. I have 6 fresh water tanks and 1 salt water tank.she can feed only the 2 tropical fish tanks flake food, she wont get into thawing out brine shrimp and feeding piranha's smelt .and forgert about water changes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to hear







..sucks losing fish..especially puffers there bad-ass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

god DAMN! Your wife shouldnt get any sex for the next 3 months!

That's fuckin catastrophic! You have my sympathies :sad:

well, thanks to this experience I'll know what to look for in a wife


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that sucks.it is always horrible when a fish dies.except if it was a goldfish in my tank


----------

